# Bear Creek Arsenal



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I have stated my personal experiences with BCA products on PF in the past. I am in the minority with poor experience with their products. The overwhelming majority of people who have owned/used/passed along feedback say they have adequate products at exceptional pricing.

With that said, many have questioned how BCA has delivered the prices at such a low price point.

I think we found out earlier this month. BCA was raided by ICE and 27 individuals were detained.

This may or may not sway your dealings with the business. We all know that there are many products that come from all parts of the world. And while there are many perspectives to consider, the thought here is that the business itself was engaging in a practice that put it on an unfair advantage by exploiting undocumented workers, cutting American workers out of fair labor, and at the same time misleading customers into thinking they were delivering quality products at a price point they were able to reach in an ethical manner. The simple truth at the end of the day is...they were not.

I don't say or post this to make anyone think anything less of the products you own by BCA. The quality of the product is not represented by the business practices of the leaders of the business that made poor decisions.

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2019/02/daniel-zimmerman/bear-creek-arsenal-raided-by-ice-30-illegals-taken-into-custody/

EDIT: It appears that this case is related to identity theft. And initial reports are that all the detained employees passed the e-Verify I9 process with fraudulent credentials. So to that I must acknowledge that Bear Creek appears to have done everything on the up and up so far and this is a result of individuals using stolen identities. I also read that BCA is fully cooperating with ICE.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the update, brother!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You would be shocked at how many using fake ID's work around you.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As numbers are used as identifiers for too many things. Legally it’s for social security only. A case of violating its own rules often and repeatedly. Just too easy to get a fake number.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

A friend bought a BCA AR upper a couple months ago. Looked and shot well. I was considering getting my fiance one. I've read more good than bad about them and the price is what has kinda drawn me to them. If not them, then probably PSA.


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

I'll be ordering some barrels from them


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am building another 450 Bushmaster on one of their side charging uppers.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a PSA Freedom upper in a Bear Creek lower. I've only put a few mags through it so far but no hiccups yet.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that Bear Creek like Radical Firearms have had some bumps in the road with producing some poor products and had poor customer service when new, but have improved both over time. I think that the bad reps have stuck with some. I have a complete bear creek upper in 7.62x39 that I got on sale for $199 and it has been a reliable shooter with decent accuracy. I also have a BC stainless 16" 5.56 barrel sitting around that I got on sale for $50. As for Radical Firearms, I have a complete 20" 6.5 Grendel upper that shoots MOA and that I am very pleased with. It shoots the Russian steel cased Grendel ammo accurately as well.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Salad days are here, buy cheep and stack it deep.

I will not buy any RF crap , and BCA is questionable.

I had 2 RF barrels that the barrel extension came loose, flash hider out of time.

Yeah, It was the beginnng, but PSA is the cheep as I'll ever go in the future.


----------

